# Disclouring of my Plants



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I have recently replanted and aquascaped my 120 G and my 240 G. The problem that i have is that the plants have discoloured a lot. they do not look as nice and fresh any more. They are dark in colour. There is sunlight that fall into the tank.

What can i do to make them grow right??


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

There is also algae build p on the plants


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

With the new generation of flourescent lights avaible, there's is, in my opinion, no need for natural light.

Besides many plants tend to go dark if given more light than they can put to use, generally due to lack of one or more nutrients.

Proberly growing plants should normally be able to fight off algae, but anyway, check the level of nitrate in your tapwater, if that's what you use in your tank.

I f.ex. have to denitrate my tapwater, as it is pure algae-fertilizer.

A good level of nitrate in aquarium-water is between 10 to 50 mg/l.
Less than 10 mg/l and the plants get too little, and more than 50 mg/l and the algae get too much, and some plants will start too staminate.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with Pterogho.There's no need of sunlight in you tank.
Use plant lights like (Hagen Flora Glow) and add some plants that helps the algae and nitrate problem,like Ceratophyllum Demersum.

What kind of plants you currently have?


----------

